# Green vegetables



## Sonamoh (May 23, 2014)

Green vegetables are very beneficial for our health and fitness. 
These vegetables play an important role keep the body fit and active. They control the cholesterol level and burn the extra fat to lose the body weight. The more beneficial green vegetables for the health are broccoli, cabbage, cucumber, spinach, and cauliflower.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (May 23, 2014)

Beer is good, bacon is better.


----------



## labor of love (May 23, 2014)

kale is gross. ive tried to eat it in various preparations. but it always sucks.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (May 23, 2014)

labor of love said:


> kale is gross. ive tried to eat it in various preparations. but it always sucks.



I think it's pretty close to collard greens, with a little more "tooth".


----------



## labor of love (May 23, 2014)

sorry. to clarify, i dont like typical supermarket kale either fresh or frozen. we do have a local farm here that grows excellent tuscan kale. tuscan kale is so good i eat it raw.


----------



## XooMG (May 23, 2014)

Is the OP preparing an ad, or just practicing English?


----------



## labor of love (May 23, 2014)

XooMG said:


> Is the OP preparing an ad, or just practicing English?



just go with it. this could be fun.


----------



## apicius9 (May 23, 2014)

The German kale variety is eaten in the winter, cooked for a day with salted pork, sausages, pork belly and other things. The pork fat makes it palatable, but one has to drink a lot of genever-like booze with it to survive. 

And the typical half-raw broccoli cooked in unsalted water that I seem to get served everywhere is the dullest thing on a plate I can think of. But cabbage is good. Best, of course, after fermentation to sauerkraut 

Stefan


----------



## jimbob (May 23, 2014)

I quite like kale chips, takes the bitterness away. Salt and vinegar crunchy yum


----------



## ecchef (May 23, 2014)

I always liked J.J. Cale, if that counts.


----------



## scotchef38 (May 23, 2014)

What about the Brussel sprout-friend or foe?


----------



## WarrenB (May 23, 2014)

scotchef38 said:


> What about the Brussel sprout-friend or foe?


Hate them boiled to death like most people I know do, but had them last Christmas with bacon lardons, very tasty


----------



## rami_m (May 23, 2014)

WarrenB said:


> Hate them boiled to death like most people I know do, but had them last Christmas with bacon lardons, very tasty



everything is tasty when you add bacon.


----------



## WarrenB (May 23, 2014)

rami_m said:


> everything is tasty when you add bacon.


That is very true:doublethumbsup:


----------



## Chifunda (May 23, 2014)

Brussel sprouts? Cook them sous vide, cut 'em in half and brown the flat side in bacon fat. Hard to beat. :hungry:


----------



## Dardeau (May 23, 2014)

Deep fried.


----------



## wellminded1 (May 23, 2014)

Dardeau said:


> Deep fried.


Agree, deep fried and tossed with vinegar, fish sauce and palm sugar.


----------



## daddy yo yo (May 23, 2014)

Green vegetables are delicious when you replace them with a good t-bone steak before cooking!


----------



## Mrmnms (May 23, 2014)

Sonamoh said:


> Green vegetables are very beneficial for our health and fitness.
> These vegetables play an important role keep the body fit and active. They control the cholesterol level and burn the extra fat to lose the body weight. The more beneficial green vegetables for the health are broccoli, cabbage, cucumber, spinach, and cauliflower.



This sounds very much like the lecture I give my kids while dreaming about dry aged prime and lobster in brown butter .


----------



## daveb (May 23, 2014)

How about the mint in a mint julep? Does that count?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (May 23, 2014)

daveb said:


> How about the mint in a mint julep? Does that count?



Only to ten, David, only to ten.


----------



## tkern (May 23, 2014)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Only to ten, David, only to ten.



Just because mint can only count to ten doesn't mean you have to call it out on a public forum. Mint doesn't quite have the mind for math but well makes up for it in other areas.


----------



## daveb (May 23, 2014)

I usually stop counting around 10 anyway...


----------



## panda (May 23, 2014)

yellow veggies, yay or nay?


----------



## 29palms (May 23, 2014)

Nothing worse than being a kid and sitting at the table with a plate of cold, green stuff in front of you till midnight. It leaves scars I tell ya.


----------



## Chef Doom (May 24, 2014)

Can I just drink green tea and never have to suffer through broccoli or kale ever again?


----------



## jai (May 25, 2014)

Haha you guys are weird. I absolutly love green veg I basicly live on it. Broccoli is an amaging vegetable. Same with kale. I guess if its cooked to **** any veg tastes bad.


----------



## XooMG (May 25, 2014)

I always have trouble thinking of good uses for stalky greens, but I'm a big fan of broccoli and especially broccoli stems. Do a lot of cabbage too since it's quite common here.


----------



## jimbob (May 25, 2014)

Shaved raw brussel sprouts with red onion, goats cheese and some vinagrette is good. There's not really any of that bitter taste that everyone hates.


----------



## Birnando (May 26, 2014)

jai said:


> Haha you guys are weird. I absolutly love green veg I basicly live on it. Broccoli is an amaging vegetable. Same with kale. I guess if its cooked to **** any veg tastes bad.



Agreed.
Properly prepared vegetables will lift any meal.
Even without bacon!

And it helps you from looking like you'd fit right in on the biggest looser.


----------



## Sonamoh (May 27, 2014)

Sonamoh said:


> Green vegetables are very beneficial for our health and fitness.
> These vegetables play an important role keep the body fit and active. They control the cholesterol level and burn the extra fat to lose the body weight. The more beneficial green vegetables for the health are broccoli, cabbage, cucumber, spinach, and cauliflower.


Any comment?


----------



## rami_m (May 27, 2014)

I am not sure what you are looking for.


----------



## Chef Doom (May 27, 2014)

Green veggies have limitless applications to every meal.

Sometimes my dinner is a salad. Cabbage can be added to any soup or stir fry. I use kale or chard when juicing. It can be used to make babies cry. Make children give their parents the silent treatment for 48 hours. Punish spoiled brats.

Lots of applications.


----------



## Scrap (May 29, 2014)

I love greens depending on what they're in, mostly when cooked, grilled half romaine heads, kimchi, green stir-fries, spinach cooked into anything. That being said I don't usually have much to do with greens unless I'm the one handling them - not a fan of greens boiled till they smell like cat pee.


----------



## Delbert Ealy (May 30, 2014)

We have green salad with at least seven vegetables twice a month as part of our regular rotation of meals. I like cabbage, raw or cooked, I've never eaten Brussels sprouts raw, but I like them roasted rather than boiled, they have a lot more flavor that way. I havnt had kale, but we are eating dandelion greens now, while they are still tasty.
Del


----------



## jai (May 30, 2014)

If you eat brussels raw just shave them really fine.


----------



## Geo87 (May 30, 2014)

Brussel sprouts are amazing. Too bad most people have horrible memories of boiled to death under seasoned veg that scares them away. 

Cut them in half and caramelise them in some kind of delicious fat and your laughing. 

Although I guess smothering greens in fat and salt defeats the purpose of eating greens? Oh well


----------



## jai (May 30, 2014)

Atleast its greens you smothering in fat and not potato or protein haha. Although anything smothered in fat is amazing.


----------



## Tristan (Jun 1, 2014)

Chinese green veg simply stir fried is amazing. Also Kale is $5 for 3 leaves in the local supermarket, so not much call to stray beyond the spinach, book choy and other Asian greens.

Garlic and a hit of oyster sauce for the win. Boiled bitter veg is gross.


----------



## jai (Jun 8, 2014)

Geeze thats expensive in aus you can get a huge bunch of kale for between $2-4


----------

